
Hottest tech skills could pay off the most in 2020 - prkvs
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/02/10-hottest-tech-skills-that-could-pay-off-most-in-2020-says-new-report.html
======
bigmit37
As someone new to web development and looking to learn to build some personal
projects, any thing worth learning from the list?

